# Wii #XXXX - Oboro Muramasa (Japan)



## Chanser (Apr 8, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2171^^


----------



## Chanser (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.mmv.co.jp/special/game/wii/oboromuramasa/

After playing Odin Sphere, I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Commadore64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like Shinobi or Revenge of Shinobi (Genesis) 
Well a 2009 version....

I wonder if there will be a US release?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 8, 2009)

Commadore64 said:
			
		

> Looks like Shinobi or Revenge of Shinobi (Genesis)
> Well a 2009 version....
> 
> I wonder if there will be a US release?



Yep, US and Europe versions are confirmed for later this year and early 2010 respectively.


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 8, 2009)

holy crap! FINALLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope it works for me


----------



## creamsugar (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool, only 1G


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good, will wait for an English version.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally, I was wondering when it'd get dumped. I've waited patiently for this game out, I'll be busy for a while!


----------



## testatura (Apr 8, 2009)

I was looking forward to this game,but so far only 7 comments,i thought it was a bit higher anticipated..I enyojed game art,and all trailers,hope it gets good reviews.


----------



## nehe32 (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah, i've been waiting for this gamee~ but having trouble finding it haha


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 8, 2009)

testatura said:
			
		

> I was looking forward to this game,but so far only 7 comments,i thought it was a bit higher anticipated..I enyojed game art,and all trailers,hope it gets good reviews.


Its like...4AM...everyone is sleep.


----------



## nIxx (Apr 8, 2009)

And nice was waiting for this and it´s and only 922MB


----------



## testatura (Apr 8, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> testatura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heheh, I am on other part of the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,on job,far from nintendo,beer n stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ok,expecting post invasion in 5,6 houres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh,and good mornin!


----------



## florian (Apr 8, 2009)

work for me on wii pal with wiikey 1.9s and brickblocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....but only jap language


----------



## U.C. 1973 (Apr 8, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> work for me on wii pal with wiikey 1.9s and brickblocked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's unplayable in jap?or the story is easy?the release pal is april 2010


----------



## GameDragon (Apr 8, 2009)

Woot! Was waiting for this one. Hope it's as good as it looks.


----------



## florian (Apr 8, 2009)

U.C. 1973 said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its playable its action hack and slah


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 8, 2009)

US release should be this summer, can't wait.
For those who already played it, did they get rid of the horrible slowdown that plagued Odin Sphere ? That's my main concern right now....that, and the constant rehash of bosses.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't wait to play this, the reviews have been amazing for the title.  I doubt it would be much of a hit though, people only seem to want to buy crap.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 8, 2009)

Another game with potential written all over it.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2009)

I was waiting for it!

I love good old 2D Hack'n'Slash, and the graphical style of this is awesome.
Too bad the PAL release is gonna be in early 2010


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 8, 2009)

Well atleast the US release is earlier


----------



## mooyah (Apr 8, 2009)

Gave it a quick 15 min bash and it's pretty good. Besides looking absolutely stunning, the controls are well done too. Instead of just tapping A to do the same combo there's some nifty hold A and flick the analog stick swishy action going on. Will have to see if it holds up after putting in more time and seeing some bosses.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2009)

This game is so good!  Vanillaware have done a very good job at making this hack 'n' slasher one of those that doesn't get too repetitive.

Its also so god damn pretty, this is what Konami should do with Castlevania Wii games instead generic fighters.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, the animation looks so smooth.  I'll look forward to trying this one out.


----------



## Jei (Apr 8, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> After playing Odin Sphere, I've been waiting for this.


Been waiting for this game too, but I think I'm going to wait for an english version...

Although Odin Sphere had a great gameplay system, it had a very poor story and character design looked like crap - IMHO - I couldn't stand playing it and gave up in a few hours, thanks to my friend I just borrowed it.
Now this looks like Okami all over again, but it looks pretty good from what I've seen so far. I really hope the story won't mess up with the experience like Odin Sphere did.


----------



## Yuuko (Apr 8, 2009)

And Europe don't get it before 2010.

It's just a shame.


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 8, 2009)

wow, that looks sweet! has some fantastic backgrounds - i'd play it for these alone


----------



## Anakir (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow this game looks great. I love the art work.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 8, 2009)

Was the file size incorrect or something?  Why is this nuked?


----------



## nehe32 (Apr 8, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Was the file size incorrect or something?  Why is this nuked?


i think it is because all scrubbed releases are nuked


----------



## Chanser (Apr 8, 2009)

Correct.


----------



## nehe32 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow, this is an absolutely brilliant game


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 8, 2009)

So tempted to give this a run, but I rather wait for my Us copy.  Good to hear people are enjoying it.


----------



## Endogene (Apr 9, 2009)

Heh getting a disk read error again. Some pal users already confirmed it worked on their Wiis so i guess that my laptop is messing it up once again.


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 9, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Correct.



It's not scrubbed, it just compresses to 900MB in archive format. If you extract it, its the full 4gb size!


----------



## WhiteX (Apr 9, 2009)

this is the definition of scrubbed.


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 9, 2009)

I meant in .rar package its 900mb. It could just mean a bunch of garbage data at the end that got compressed really well


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 9, 2009)

SonyUSA said:
			
		

> I meant in .rar package its 900mb. It could just mean a bunch of garbage data at the end that got compressed really well


That's how scrubbed images work AFAIK.  It enables it to be compressed with rar/zip.

EDIT:
It's pretty fun, kinda' repetitive so far, though.


----------



## Sharpz (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got past the first boss and I'm loving it.Very awesome and fun,I just wanna know what they're saying haha.Well I'll play this 'till the US one is released.


----------



## Oath (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I just beat the first area and boss and I have to say, this game is fantastic. Looks gorgeous too.


----------



## Azariel_z (Apr 9, 2009)

Does Scrubbed damage soemthign inside the game? or for purity concerns  must be a full size rip to be considered release?


----------



## RedHero (Apr 9, 2009)

Yuuko said:
			
		

> And Europe don't get it before 2010.
> 
> It's just a shame.



More like, lame. They can translate it into the English language in 3 or so months. Yet it takes them a year to bring out the European version... as if they're translating one language at a time. It's just stupid...

Good thing I can just download the US version when it's out. By the time it comes out in Europe it'll be too late for me to even care.


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 9, 2009)

So, exactly _how_ playable is this game in japanese?
If it's anything like Odin Sphere, there's not much to understand _once_ you know the game's rules by heart, but then you'd miss all the kickass story dialogue.


----------



## nehe32 (Apr 9, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> So, exactly _how_ playable is this game in japanese?
> If it's anything like Odin Sphere, there's not much to understand _once_ you know the game's rules by heart, but then you'd miss all the kickass story dialogue.



it is very playable. i have a decent level of japanese and yet i understand NONE of what's going on XD
the tutorial (it asks you as soon as you play if you want to use it (choose "hai" which is always the option on the left which means yes)) is simple to understand and gives
you a general idea of what buttons do without needing to read the text. There are arrows on the map to tell you which direction to go and if you get lost there are really only
two directions (left or right, with the occassional fork in the road) to go.

anyway, im loving this game


----------



## mooyah (Apr 10, 2009)

nehe32 said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, the olden time speak is incredibly difficult to follow. I'm going through as momohime and all I've gathered is that you're something else possessing her.. the blue soul you talk to sometimes is her soul.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Apr 10, 2009)

I've played it for like 15 minutes and i think it's pretty good.

I have no idea what it is to change with the D-pad but you can play the game without speaking japanese so far


----------



## mooyah (Apr 10, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> I've played it for like 15 minutes and i think it's pretty good.
> 
> I have no idea what it is to change with the D-pad but you can play the game without speaking japanese so far



Left/right select 1 out of 5 equipped items and down uses them. You can choose which items in the menu. It'll be recovery items and other stuff. The system is kind of like Odin Sphere where food gives you ('spirit'..?) point values back but instead of straight exp in OS, you use them to forge new, stronger swords.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone with a US Wii at System Menu 4.0 with a Wiikey gotten this to work? I have burned 3 disks and all I get is disc error.

I wanna play this game so baaaad!


----------



## rauthelegendary (Apr 10, 2009)

I was burning the .iso using ImgBurn and I got an error at 91%, then ImgBurn couldn't finalize the disc afterwards. The Wii won't read the disc. Am I doing something wrong? I don't want to ruin another disc to see if it was just a fault from ImgBurn...


----------



## ether2802 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's why the USB loader is the solution for all your tests...!!


----------



## rauthelegendary (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have a USB stick or drive to use for that.


----------



## DaRtHiAn (Apr 11, 2009)

solarsaturn9: you need to use IOSpatcher ... that`s how i get it to work


----------



## omer_y (Apr 12, 2009)

Argh what am I doing wrong!
Wiikey 1.9s with 3.2U wii
Used brickblocker, region frii and tried with and without IOS (30)
How did you guys get it to work?


----------



## rauthelegendary (Apr 12, 2009)

Solution! 

I just tried burning again on a rewritable DVD. It worked this time on a lower burning speed (the DVD I first used was burned with 16x, the rewritable only supported up to 4x). Since it was working this time I burned it again on the same brand dvd-r as the first one, this time using 4x and it works fine!


----------



## vettacossx (Apr 12, 2009)

*Wii #RFSJ - Oboro Muramasa (Japan)*
thats the ID i play this on my usb loader with no problems thanks to bluebird12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
NTSC version - normal & widescreen team neoshizza*
http://www.usob.pandorasims.net/backs/neorame_ntsc.zip

*FORCED NTSC version - normal and works even on non high def tv Tongue my own build coded by bluebird12!*
http://www.mediafire.com/?cciinmrlgow

*PAL version - normal & widescreen team neoshizza*
http://www.usob.pandorasims.net/backs/neorame_pal.zip
*
FORCED PAL version - normal and works even on non high def tv Tongue my own build coded by bluebird12!*
http://www.mediafire.com/?nqow4mm50yz


----------



## omer_y (Apr 12, 2009)

Hah! finally got the game working on my NTSC wii version 3.2U with 1.9s wiikey! Works through the disc channel
What I did is - Brickblocker to avoid the brick, regionfrii to free the game of the chains of freakin region locking, IOS patcher to 30, then followed the instructions on some jap site how to fix 002 error. Phew... took awhile.. Game is good though. cheers


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 14, 2009)

This game looks really awesome, gonna buy this once it's out in English.


----------



## doyama (Apr 16, 2009)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> Solution!
> 
> I just tried burning again on a rewritable DVD. It worked this time on a lower burning speed (the DVD I first used was burned with 16x, the rewritable only supported up to 4x). Since it was working this time I burned it again on the same brand dvd-r as the first one, this time using 4x and it works fine!



I usually burn Wii games or DVD movies on Taiyo Yuden's at 4x speed. They're a bit more expensive but I find the quality of the media helps with the Wii not getting disk read errors, and the snow burning increases compatibility as well. I use the cheaper stuff on my PC since it is better equipped to handle any oddities that might occur on the disc without barfing.


----------



## RedHero (Apr 20, 2009)

I burned the game on 4x speed, and it's giving me the 002 error. I was fairly certain I'm using Gamma's loader with the 002 fix...

Anyone know what I could do to get it running? Wii's been made region free already, and some other handy Starfall functions (like blocking updates). Or should I just try to get another Gamma backup loader that hopefully does have the 002 error fix?

EDIT (not related):



			
				doyama said:
			
		

> rauthelegendary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried Taiyo Yuden too, but it doesn't work well on my soft-modded Wii. I find Verbatim DVD-R (quality doesn't seem to matter much) to work really well. They're kinda expensive, but the only DVD's that seem to work on my soft-modded Wii.


----------



## BigBangAttack (May 1, 2009)

I Burned this game on 2x (because thats as fast as this dumb DVD/RW can go) and the Wii said it couldn't read the disc.

My Wii has ver. 3.2U installed with the MiiWii package.

I don't know if I should use Backup-Loader or something, Im really confused...help


----------



## nd731 (May 6, 2009)

I'm playing this thru the usb loader 1.5 with cios10 and it works pretty good, except it freezes almost every time I get to the force field where u have to destroy it with your sword. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## WadsRUs (Jun 12, 2009)

Has anyone succeeded in burning the ISO for Muramasa to a DVD-R and running it on a 4.0E PAL soft-modded Wii? I have the Japanese disc on order but am impatient to try it ........

Thanks


----------



## nIxx (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes should work at least over GeckoOS or so i´m not sure right now but i think you only needed to set the language to Japanese


----------



## WadsRUs (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks very much.


----------

